# None toxic acrylic paint safe in aquarium?



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

Krylon Fusion works well on any kind of plastic as long as you let it cure the full 7 days.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Krylon fusion for the win. I've used acrylics to paint the back of the tank and it peels off really easy when it gets wet.


----------



## stingeragent (Aug 21, 2013)

What material is it made out of? You have to be careful because if the paint isn't able to fully bond it will easily flake off in water. I redid my grandmas kitchen cabinets, and she has a little shelf where she puts the hand soap and what not over the sink. Water of course sometimes collects there and after a tiny bit of water only sitting for a day the paint was already flaking off. I'd just research what material it is and find a paint that will 100% adhere to it and not go anywhere. Maybe something that is water proof? Or you could also clear coat it with something waterproof after the paint dries such as waterbased minwax polycrylic. (not sure if thats aquarium safe or not though). I watch the show tanked a lot and they paint a lot of ornaments but no clue what paint or clear coat process they use.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

Plastidip also works for any kind of material that things would not normally adhere to (smooth surfaces, etc) as it actually forms a layer that fits around it.


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

The ornament is made from milliput, so I can key it to stick better. With Krylon I had seen it recommended a lot when I googled the answer to this but it is banned from sale in the UK due to the level of solvents and the number of idiots we had huffing the stuff.
I cant get plasti-dip easily here but I can get plastikote which Im not sure if its the same thing or not. I actually have a can of clear plastikote I can spray over the acrylic once its painted if that would be suitable?


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

They aren't the same thing. Plastikote is an enamel spray paint, and Plastidip is a spray-on rubber coating (you can actually peel it off, like a sheet of rubber afterwards. Plastidip is safe for aquariums after the curing period, not sure about Plastikote.


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

Damn, was worth an ask though. Just had a minor brainwave, if I airbrush multiple fine coats of acrylic paint on, it should (I think) avoid flaking issues, is this worth trying do you think?


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

You could try it, but I'm pretty sure it will come off over time as someone above said


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

Will re-think the plan then, thank you for the help everyone!


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Unkillable Cat said:


> The ornament is made from milliput, so I can key it to stick better. With Krylon I had seen it recommended a lot when I googled the answer to this but it is banned from sale in the UK due to the level of solvents and the number of idiots we had huffing the stuff.
> I cant get plasti-dip easily here but I can get plastikote which Im not sure if its the same thing or not. I actually have a can of clear plastikote I can spray over the acrylic once its painted if that would be suitable?


Well that sucks. Krylon works well on plastics too. I doubt if you will be moving here though because of it, lol. Here in the states they would go to a getting carded type system before they banned it completely.


----------

